# Hope For Paws Animal Rescue



## lmillette

I recently started following Eldad's rescue, Hope for Paws and it meant so much to me to actually meet him and Fiona. I found out they were going to be on the Anderson Cooper show and decided I had to go.

_A little background:_ Fiona is the dog that was found in a trash pile. Her video is below. I have a friend who is a dog lover like me and she sent me the Fiona video and email captioned as _"be prepared to cry, but wonderful ending"_ - boy does she know me! I was blubbering at my desk in work. Right away I started researching who the rescuer was and found out it was Eldad who founded Hope for Paws with his wife Audrey. I know right away that *my life had forever changed*. I was very emotional the entire week and decided I had to be involved somehow. I continued to research Eldad and the rescue circuit and came across so many touching and extremely emotional videos. I found the Edie video and noticed this rescue was by our very own SM member Bronwyne (smlcm). I began corresponding with Bron and am so thankful to have found her because she is a wonderful person and role model. :wub:

I was also luckily enough to meet an SM member during my trip!! Last week I was trying to facilitate a rescue for Muffy (not sure if you saw the urgent post – he unfortunately passed away :smcry 
and Sue (Snowbody) (pic of her and I below – Sue - red coat; me - tan coat) was trying to help me with it. I noticed Sue lived in NYC and told her how I was planning to be in NYC and we decided to meet up. It's not every day you get to meet wonderful people from amazing forums like SM. 

After the show taping Eldad and his wife Audrey, Fiona, and Fiona's parents Michele and Chris went over to Central Park (as Sue posted). I had the pleasure to talk to Eldad for a while. We spoke about Fiona and other rescues he has done. We talked about Edie's rescue and spoke about Bron. I told him how I found Edie's video and was lucky to find Bron and correspond with her. He said Bron is such an amazing person and has taught him a few things that have helped his rescue so much!! I also told him about the wonderful rescues that took place earlier this week (8yr old male Humphrey, 14yr old female Lily (RIP - bless her sole), and two 5 week old puppies) and he was thrilled to hear about them! 

I honestly couldn't have had a better visit with everyone. And to hear such wonderful words about Bron was great. She does such amazing work!! :wub2:

Fiona was so terrific!! She loved being held by everyone and looks so at peace with her life :heart:!! Her Mom told me she did so great on the flight to New York and was able to sit right on her lap!! Eldad also said Fiona was so excited to him when they all meet at the airport!! 

Fiona's story:
Blind dog rescue: Fiona - please share on Facebook, Twitter, MySpace and Blogs. Thanks! - YouTube


See more Eldad's work on his YouTube page at:
http://www.youtube.com/eldad75
Or visit their website at:
http://www.hopeforpaws.org/media_links

I have posted some pictures from the trip!

Truly an AMAZING trip!!!


----------



## Snowbody

Lindsay - glad you got home safely. I know it was a very long day for you yesterday. Happy that you got to meet and speak to Eldad and his wife and Fiona's mom and dad. All really heroes. :chili::chili: Glad you added the pix taken with your phone. I didn't have any of the "Eldad Fan Club." Good photo of you and I too.

Is that Kristen Chenoweth in the photo with Anderson Cooper? I know she has the organization named after her Maltese, Maddie. Was she on yesterday?
Happy that you and Shane got a good taste of NYC too with the 9/11 Memorial, Times Square, Central Park...wish the weather had been better.


----------



## pammy4501

And people can support Hope for Paws bu buying Eldad and Audrey's book. It 's called "Our Lives Have Gone to the Dogs!" All proceeds go to the rescue.

Our Lives Have Gone To The Dogs; Second Edition: Audrey Spilker Hagar and Eldad Hagar: 9780615246505: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## lmillette

pammy4501 said:


> And people can support Hope for Paws bu buying Eldad and Audrey's book. It 's called "Our Lives Have Gone to the Dogs!" All proceeds go to the rescue.
> 
> Our Lives Have Gone To The Dogs; Second Edition: Audrey Spilker Hagar and Eldad Hagar: 9780615246505: Amazon.com: Books


Thanks for posting this!! It’s a fabulous book!!!

Also, sorry for posting the same post on my trip in two forums. I figured I would also put this in the rescue forum for the members who may go directly to rescues. :thumbsup:


----------



## carley

How wonderful you got to meet everyone, and agree that Eldad does amazing work!


----------



## lmillette

Snowbody said:


> Lindsay - glad you got home safely. I know it was a very long day for you yesterday. Happy that you got to meet and speak to Eldad and his wife and Fiona's mom and dad. All really heroes. :chili::chili: Glad you added the pix taken with your phone. I didn't have any of the "Eldad Fan Club." Good photo of you and I too.
> 
> Is that Kristen Chenoweth in the photo with Anderson Cooper? I know she has the organization named after her Maltese, Maddie. Was she on yesterday?
> Happy that you and Shane got a good taste of NYC too with the 9/11 Memorial, Times Square, Central Park...wish the weather had been better.


That is a nice pic of us!! 

Yes that is Kristen, she was the co-host. Her Maltese wasn't on the show but the did show a pic of her. Kristen also gave Fiona a shirt with the organization named after Maddie on it! :biggrin:

We had a great time in NYC but I do wish the weather was a bit better.


----------

